# Whos the best charter captain in PCB or Destin?



## Birdman10 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 13, 2012)

Keith Page, boat " Transition " out of PCB is hard to beat for bottom fishing.

My best trips out of Destin have been w/ boats;" The Special K " or " Kelly Girl ". Cannot remember capt's names.


----------



## reno (Jun 13, 2012)

Benji Kelly out of pcb his boat is Kelly girl or miss Kelly he is one of the best there and will put you on the fish. I can get you the number if you need it


----------



## birddog721 (Jun 13, 2012)

When you going Birdman, my nephew, Dad and I are gonna be in Destin next week and looking for a small group 1-3 people and group up to get a private charter with. Thanks


----------



## jighead1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Captain Don owns the Mary M and he is 87 years old and will put you on the fish. His boat is at Captain Andersons marina, go down when the boats come in and you will see who has the fish.


----------



## captbrian (Jun 14, 2012)

Benji is at 850.866.2363


----------



## atlapp (Jun 15, 2012)

I like John Law


----------



## england9 (Jun 15, 2012)

If your looking to go during snapper season its gonna be tough to get on one of the top boats in PCB or Destin. Most of the good ones had their 40 day season booked well before it started. If it were me I'd call Benji Kelley (Miss Kelley), BJ Burkett (Hookem UP) , John Law ( Captain Law) or Mark Kelley ( Lady Kelley and Kelly Girl)
Which ever one you go with you'd better start calling soon.


----------



## sowega hunter (Jun 15, 2012)

*fish*

We went with Captain Jim Guin on the FREEDOM 2 weeks ago. He really put us on alot of fish and some good ones.


----------



## Birdman10 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the help!  I booked with Capt. Stewart Miller on the New Beginning.


----------



## Killing time (Jun 15, 2012)

You can try captain mikes charter I have been out with him caught boat load he use to be a mate with captain Jim Quinn in pc he his also at captain Anderson dock.


----------

